# upcoming Ct. Bottle show



## JBC (Feb 16, 2016)

Has any one been to the Enfield ct bottle show before? Is it worth the trip?Thanks Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 16, 2016)

It has been a long time but I used to go when I was a kid and it was a great show back then-I never missed it.  Right in the epicenter of New England glass.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I've been a few times.  It's not the biggest show around, but I have always found something to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## JBC (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback!


----------

